# Keine Antwort der Datenbank bei updateQUery();



## mudo (4. Nov 2015)

Hallo alle Zusammen,

ich bin vor kurzem von PHP/MySQL zu Java/Oracle umgestiegen und versuche mich gerade an einer simplen CRUD-Anwendung in Kombination mit einem Java-Servlet, bei dem ich bei einer - bestimmt kleinen aber wirkungsvollen - Stolperfalle haengen bleibe.

Daten mittels SQL-Select abzufragen funktioniert einwandfrei. Daten aber mittels SQL-Update zu aendern, leider nicht. Es scheint so, dass mir die Datenbank einfach nicht antwortet; das Servlet bzw. die Seite im Browser laed und laed und laed...

Mein Testszenario sieht wie folgt aus:


```
try {
   Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
   connection = (Connection) DriverManager.getConnection(URL,USERNAME,PASSWORD);
   Statement statement = connection.createStatement();
   String query = "UPDATE addr SET nachname='Testi' WHERE a_id='1'";
   System.out.println("query start");
   statement.executeUpdate(query);
   System.out.println("query ende");
} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
   e.printStackTrace();
} catch (SQLException e) {
   e.printStackTrace();
}
```

Die letzte Ausgabe in der Console zeigt, dass die Anwendung bis genau vor executeUpdate() kommt.
Zum Vergleich habe ich selbiges auf einer MySQL-Datenbank getestet und hatte damit keine Probleme.

Uebersehe ich einen entscheidenden Teil? Muss ich bei Oracle etwas anderes beachten?

Vielleicht kann mir jemand zufaellig einen Tipp geben.

Vielen Dank und Viele Gruesse,
Philipp


JDK 1.8.0_60, ojdbc6.jar, Tomcat 8.0


----------



## VfL_Freak (4. Nov 2015)

Moin,

bist Du sicher, das _*a_id*_ ein Textfeld ist ???
Lass mal die Hochkommata weg 

http://www.datenbank-sql.de/update.htm

Gruß Klaus


----------



## mudo (4. Nov 2015)

Hallo Klaus,

danke fuer den Hinweis. a_id ist natuerlich kein String.

Dennoch war es das nicht. Soeben kam ich naemlich durch reinen Zufall auf

des *Raetsels Loesung*:

Ich arbeite mit PL/SQL Developer und eben ist mir dort der Hinweis 'Open Transaction?' aufgefallen. Sowie ich also das Fenster schloss, macht es nebenan im Browser und in der JavaConsole 'Schwubb' und mein wartendes Servlet mit dem Update-Statement kam nun durch.

Ganz offenbar habe ich mich wohl selber ausgebremst.

Trotzdem Danke, dass du ueber meine Code gesehen hast. 

Viele Gruesse,
Philipp


----------

